# What ever happened to faroutparts?



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

I hadn't checked on these guys for awhile and know there website doesn't work. Don't know if they gave up or maybe changed there name? If anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about, it was some guys that where importing brand new MKI and MKII door seals and body parts from South Africa. because they still make the MKI chassis down there. any info would be great.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (vwguy3)*

http://web.archive.org/web/*/h...s.com/
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3479096
I'm negotiating with a friend from South Africa about parts.
I won't discuss anything until I can secure a deal with him.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (Eric D)*

well I hope the best of luck to ya. I think i you were doing a great service to the VW community. Would love to get a MKI and buy some sells from ya. I always wonder why VW won't sell the parts in like a vintage catalog or something.
Later
Justind


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (vwguy3)*

VW does have a Classic parts division, but many items are not available from them.
http://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/
I just want to make clear, that I have no affiliation with FOP.
I'm just a guy trying to get parts from a different source.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (Eric D)*

Okay sorry I didn't relise that. Hopefully it all works out for you.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (vwguy3)*

Thanks! Today I was supposed to meet the guy. He was a no show.
Argh! I see a pattern here.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Thanks! Today I was supposed to meet the guy. He was a no show.
Argh! I see a pattern here.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










That sucks. I hope you figure out a way to make it work. You have the knowledge on multiple platforms and forgien parts that few have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (G60ING)*

If you know where you can get some window seals for mk2's you would be my new hero. SW desert heat kills them.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (RcrVdub)*

Try the dealer or on-line dealer like 1stvw.
Chinese Mk2 Jettas have a 1 piece rear door seals (main window and 1/4).
I think the fronts are 1 piece too.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Try the dealer or on-line dealer like 1stvw.
Chinese Mk2 Jettas have a 1 piece rear door seals (main window and 1/4).
I think the fronts are 1 piece too.

i just looked at 1stvwparts...are they pretty reliable on having parts?


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (RcrVdub)*

Try, vintagerubber.com new. or http://www.mark1vws.com


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: What ever happened to faroutparts? (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_i just looked at 1stvwparts...are they pretty reliable on having parts?

If you call 1stvwparts, talk to Zeb in Parts. He's a fellow Corrado owner and seems to be on the level with his assessment of what they have. in stock versus what they have to order in.


----------

